# Funny that they audit you, but what about them?



## Lou (Aug 3, 2012)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tax-scam-irs-pays-billions-151756498.html


There should be a moratorium on any audits on anyone making less than $200,000/year until this gets sorted out!


----------



## 4metals (Aug 3, 2012)

Even I could write a program to prevent mailing multiple returns to one address. 

I like the line that they don't have enough manpower to do anything about it. They have 100,000 employees.


----------



## Lou (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, so we need to allocate another $1000 M to the budget so they can hire more personnel. 

http://www.irs.gov/newsroom/article/0,,id=235959,00.html


----------



## Dan Dement (Aug 3, 2012)

I would be happy if they would just make the White House Employees & Government employes pay the income tax they owe! They sure want more from us along with teh Sec. of the Treasury.

Dan


----------

